# High bay retrofit design/supply company recommendations?



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Got a good shot at landing a job switching out some 400watt MH highbays for t8 or t5's. The more I research, the less I understand. I have neither the time nor inclination to become a lighting design expert. Any recommendations on a company to design a layout per customers wishes and supply fixtures? I have seen several online, just wanted to know if anybody has has good or bad experience with any. Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Honestly said:


> Got a good shot at landing a job switching out some 400watt MH highbays for t8 or t5's. The more I research, the less I understand. I have neither the time nor inclination to become a lighting design expert. Any recommendations on a company to design a layout per customers wishes and supply fixtures? I have seen several online, just wanted to know if anybody has has good or bad experience with any. Thanks


Look here T-5 high output high bays are what you want..:thumbup:

http://www.contractorlighting.com/full-body-high-bay-c-32_118.html

http://www.contractorlighting.com/high-bay-fluorescent-6lmp-t5ho-120277-p-153.html


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Honestly said:


> Got a good shot at landing a job switching out some 400watt MH highbays for t8 or t5's. The more I research, the less I understand. I have neither the time nor inclination to become a lighting design expert. Any recommendations on a company to design a layout per customers wishes and supply fixtures? I have seen several online, just wanted to know if anybody has has good or bad experience with any. Thanks


Call your local supply house they will help you with layout / quantity. They will ask the manufacturer's rep ( Lithonia, Holophane and Cooper are my favorites) usually to do a layout.

Mounting height will dictate T8 or T5, generally anything above 16 feet I'd go T5, depending on application.

Cooper and Lithonia have great online tools to calculate footcandles, layout and quantity. Just punch in dimensions of the space, desired light levels, type of luminare and get r done.

http://webtools.cooperindustries.co...abase/Metalux/Industrials/HBE/&fn=HBE432N.ies


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

www.texasfluorescents.com


----------

